# Non-Lucrative visa for partner



## bieh (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm investigating the Spanish Non-lucrative visa to relocate my partner and I to Spain next year.

Is there a requirement that we be married in order to get her this visa as well? The forms I've seen for the NL visa mention a marriage certificate, rather than any other proof of a relationship. We've been living together several years, if that would help prove the case 

Thanks!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

bieh said:


> I'm investigating the Spanish Non-lucrative visa to relocate my partner and I to Spain next year.
> 
> Is there a requirement that we be married in order to get her this visa as well? The forms I've seen for the NL visa mention a marriage certificate, rather than any other proof of a relationship. We've been living together several years, if that would help prove the case
> 
> Thanks!


:welcome:
yes, you would have to be married or in a legal partnership recognised by Spain


----------



## bieh (Aug 27, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> yes, you would have to be married or in a legal partnership recognised by Spain


Right, I see. And is "de facto" a legal partnership that Spain would recognize?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

bieh said:


> Right, I see. And is "de facto" a legal partnership that Spain would recognize?


as in living together or somehow legalised?


I don't know all the ins & outs, & the laws are changing here, but Spain didn't recognise a legalised partnership of friends of mine from the UK

really the only definitive answer will be from the issuing consulate - & each consulate seems to have a different interpretation


----------



## bieh (Aug 27, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> as in living together or somehow legalised?
> really the only definitive answer will be from the issuing consulate - & each consulate seems to have a different interpretation


Makes sense. Okay, I've pinged my consulate -- will try and remember to update this when I get a reply


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

bieh said:


> Makes sense. Okay, I've pinged my consulate -- will try and remember to update this when I get a reply


thanks - please do let us know - even if other consulates might have slightly different requirements all info is good


----------



## bieh (Aug 27, 2014)

Hey, a quick followup from the Spanish embassy in New Zealand:




> Your girlfriend cannot qualify as a family member. She must lodge a visa application by herself as an independent individual, as she is not married to you.
> 
> She does not need to be married to you, but she does not qualify as a dependant.


So yeah, I guess we have to apply on our own. Which is fine -- a bit more money required I guess, but such is life 

EDIT: According to the embassy, apparently I can just lend her the shortfall, there's no requirement it be in her account for any length of time as long as it is there at the time of application. That makes it easy.


----------



## Sandraw719 (Jul 19, 2013)

bieh said:


> Hey, a quick followup from the Spanish embassy in New Zealand:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You better marry her. You go is non european citizen,she need A LOT OF money to resident in Spain.
She need to approve she has more than 2200 euros per month for more than 12 months bank statement or buy an expensive property here.


----------



## bieh (Aug 27, 2014)

Sandraw719 said:


> You better marry her. You go is non european citizen,she need A LOT OF money to resident in Spain.
> She need to approve she has more than 2200 euros per month for more than 12 months bank statement or buy an expensive property here.


It's not _that_ bad. Apparently we can just apply separately, and as long as we can show we have at least 25,560 euros each, it's all good. 51,120 eu between us is more than the 31,950 we could have got away with if she could legally be my dependent, but it's not the end of the world. 

There's no "you must have had this money for more than n months" rule (confirmed by the embassy), so if needs be I can loan her any shortfall before we apply, or vice versa. As long as we can each show our personal accounts with the required figure when we apply, they don't seem to care where it came from.

(and I'm planning to marry her after we move to Europe, btw )


----------



## Sandraw719 (Jul 19, 2013)

bieh said:


> It's not _that_ bad. Apparently we can just apply separately, and as long as we can show we have at least 25,560 euros each, it's all good. 51,120 eu between us is more than the 31,950 we could have got away with if she could legally be my dependent, but it's not the end of the world.
> 
> There's no "you must have had this money for more than n months" rule (confirmed by the embassy), so if needs be I can loan her any shortfall before we apply, or vice versa. As long as we can each show our personal accounts with the required figure when we apply, they don't seem to care where it came from.
> 
> (and I'm planning to marry her after we move to Europe, btw )


Good luck!

Both you will get only 3 months visa and you need to apply residence inside Spain during 3 months.Each region in Spain is different. My husband is European, I am required to show 3 months bank certificate. They need a history of money in and out instead just a big money deposit.

If you marry her before you come, I am sure the trouble is only half.

Spanish Consulate is very helpful but the immigration office in Spain is not helpful at all. They won't even speak one English word.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Sandraw719 said:


> Good luck!
> 
> Both you will get only 3 months visa and you need to apply residence inside Spain during 3 months.Each region in Spain is different. My husband is European, I am required to show 3 months bank certificate. They need a history of money in and out instead just a big money deposit.
> 
> ...


that's not how it will work at all - they are both non-EU & applying for non-lucrative visas - that is a visa which has to be applied for in their home country & is issued for a year (at least - maybe longer, not 100% sure)


----------



## bieh (Aug 27, 2014)

Sandraw719 said:


> Good luck!
> 
> Both you will get only 3 months visa and you need to apply residence inside Spain during 3 months.Each region in Spain is different. My husband is European, I am required to show 3 months bank certificate. They need a history of money in and out instead just a big money deposit.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it looks like a pain. Luckily we have some spanish-speaking friends in Barcelona who can help once we're there 

I've been reading through How to Get Residence in Spain as a US Citizen – Part 2 | KurpeDiem and it looks pretty tedious, but doable. Just a lot of paperwork required. 

Oh and for what it's worth, the Spanish embassy in New Zealand confirmed they would have no problem with a big deposit of money. Might be one of those "different in different consulates" things.


----------



## bieh (Aug 27, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> that's not how it will work at all - they are both non-EU & applying for non-lucrative visas - that is a visa which has to be applied for in their home country & is issued for a year (at least - maybe longer, not 100% sure)


Yeah, this 

Oh, and according to the internet you get a year to start, then it can be renewed.



> This resident card is valid for 1 year. After that time you may apply to renew up to two times for two years each.


So I guess this route works for 5 years max, though you have to renew it periodically. Perhaps after that there's another similar route to go down, although that can be a far-future problem.


----------



## TSN.IMM (May 13, 2013)

bieh said:


> ..
> So I guess this route works for 5 years max, though you have to renew it periodically. Perhaps after that there's another similar route to go down, although that can be a far-future problem.


I think after 5 years legally reside in Spain, you are entitiled to be permanent resident.


----------

